# what size frame?



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

I am looking hard at LOOK frames. Not sure what size I would need. My Cannondale is a 60cm with a 59cm top tube and I use a 120mm FSA stem.+ 6 degress.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

You'd have to get a 61cm (largest size) in order to get a 59cm toptube. Flipping your stem down will increase your reach. You should be able to go down a size or maybe two. Of course you'd get a shorter headtube on smaller sizes too. If you're commited to the Cannondale position get a 61cm.


----------



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

If the 461 has a slight sloping toptube then a 59cm frame with a 58cm toptube should work for me. Does the 461 have a slight sloping top tube?


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

hawkhero said:


> If the 461 has a slight sloping toptube then a 59cm frame with a 58cm toptube should work for me. Does the 461 have a slight sloping top tube?


Yes it does.


----------



## Nolamatt (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't think the top tube is slopeing on the larger sizes.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Simple...*



hawkhero said:


> I am looking hard at LOOK frames. Not sure what size I would need. My Cannondale is a 60cm with a 59cm top tube and I use a 120mm FSA stem.+ 6 degress.


According the the C'dale geometry charts, a 60cm has a 59cm TT, a 192mm head tube and a 72.5 degree seat tube angle.

A 59cm KG461 would have a nearly identical 193mm head tube, with a 58cm TT and the same 72.5 degree STA. The standover is 7mm taller. This would to be the obvious choice, unless the standover is too tall. A 130mm stem would be required to produce the same fit. The TT is NOT sloping on 57-61cm sizes.

You don't mention how much spacer you use with the +6 degree stem. The suggestion to flip the stem to gain reach is not sound. You have to consider both height and length. If you just flip a +6 stem to -6, it does lengthen it by 7-8mm, but also drops the bar height by 2cm. If you add 2cm of spacer to restore the height, the bars move 6mm closer, canceling out most of the increase in length. I you only want more reach, use a longer stem.

The geometry is the same as the current 555 model.

http://www.lookcycle.com/v2/anglais/catalogue/2006/geom.php


----------



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

I got my KG461 the other day! Starrted adding my Campy record but is slow going with my broken wrist. I haven't rode it yet but I think the 120 stem might work. I noticed the rear wheel is VERY close to the seat tube. Can't wait ti get this cast off so I can try her out.


----------

